# It's More Addictive Than Crack !!!



## natasha1 (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks for sharing. Beautiful skiff too. Was that an ambush you guys were fishing in?


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

If you keep fishing from that machine you'll have to change your screen name... 

Nice pics

-T


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

another fine job with the picture taking machine noeman


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Very nice!!!!


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

> Thanks for sharing.  Beautiful skiff too. Was that an ambush you guys were fishing in?


Yes it was, and for my money and the kind of fishing I do, I'd rate this boat at the top. Since it's not my money, at least not for now, that makes it even better. ;D


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Very cool. I can't wait to get out this weekend.

The ambush is a great boat.


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

Is that Amelia / Crane island that you guys are fishing around? If not it looks just like it.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

> Is that Amelia / Crane island that you guys are fishing around? If not it looks just like it.


Josh, you know I wouldn't tell if it was, but for the record, no it was not.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> > Is that Amelia / Crane island that you guys are fishing around? If not it looks just like it.
> 
> 
> Josh, you know I wouldn't tell if it was, but for the record, no it was not.


All fisherman are liars expect me and Woody, and I'm really not so sure about Woody..



-T


----------



## Cody_Music (Mar 24, 2010)

> Is that Amelia / Crane island that you guys are fishing around? If not it looks just like it.


Josh-It has to be!!!!!!!!!!! I think we have been close to him a few times. Look at his tarpon post.

Canoe-Did you fish there in what looked to be a white ECC about 2 weeks ago?


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

I just going to say is "WOW! that's very nice pictures! Where 's your canoe and little 2 horse? envy...... ;D


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Alsome report and pix as always..Keep em coming!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Woody, I think we've seen enough of you and your pet redfish already, what we really need is more hero shots with Lisa in them.  

j/k, well sort of.   That is a really cool fishery you have there though and obviously you have it dialed in too, great stuff for sure.


----------

